# Kioti DK45 PTO clutch slipping



## pcrc1949

My DK45 only operating a slasher and with only after 50 hours of slashing, the clutch is beginning to slip not on the slasher which has also an adjustable clutch, but off the PTO. I have been told that there is an adjustment under the seat that can increase the hydraulic pressure of the clutch when it engages. This adjustment is supposed to make the clutch engage gently or more with a bang. Only half a turn adjustment should be sufficient to increase the pressure. Is this increased pressure going to cure the slipping or is it just going to engage the clutch less gently. If this does not cure the problem I dread to have to get to that clutch and replace the plates or whatever, as I am about to sell the tractor and want it to be usable. Any feedback would be appreciated


----------

